# Positive Rep Image in User CP



## Chew (Mar 4, 2009)

In the user-cp when I look at my rep the image that's meant to be there in every row (I'm assuming its a green/red gem or something similar) is missing, when I try to open it in a new window it says "File Not Found".

Don't know if its there in Internet Explorer (I use linux so can't check) but deffo can't see it in Firefox or Google Chrome.

Not something really important, just kind of annoying and thought someone might like to know.


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

there isnt an image anymore i beleive


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

Its been like that for months now mate.

You are correct it used to be a red or green bar next to the rep to indicate if it was positive/negative but now its just an error red cross in a box for all of them.


----------



## Chew (Mar 4, 2009)

Cheers guys, thought if I made a thread someone might replace the image or something, the wee red crosses just annoy me lol.


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

been like that as long as ive been a member..


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

UK-Muscle will have a brand new theme very soon.. the new one fixes all those little glitches with the current style.

L


----------

